# Food recommendations?



## Little Louie's Mom (Oct 19, 2011)

My Little Louie seems to not be interested in dog food. He attacks the cat food instead daily. To date I have tried the following brands: Orijen, Innova, Wellness small breed, Nutrisca, and Earthborn Holistic. He smells them and runs back to the cats bowl. What's up with that? Help!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

haha! My Rudy sounds very similar to Louie. Rudy thinks he is a cat (loves ALL cat toys) and he hates dog food! A couple of the picky little ones (mine included) have had great luck with Stella and Chewy's Raw dehydrated and Raw frozen. Here is their website: Stella & Chewy's - Home I think Rudy likes it because the texture is so different from dog food so he thinks it's a treat! Also, I can play interactive games with him and reward him with little pieces of the S&C. He thinks it's a treat for playing but actually he is eating some of the best dog food around!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I don't remember when it was posted, but awhile ago (could be years for all I know) someone said that cat food is not good for dogs - obvious reasons plus health reasons. I tried to do a search for cat food but nothing came up. I do remember this, though.

There are many, many posts on food here. If you do a search, you may find some helpful advice. What works for one may not work for another. Just make sure it's a high quality food.

That said, like Rudy, Bonnie loves her Stella and Chewy's.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

I wouldn't automatically assume that all the foods you tried were unpalatable to your dog. Perhaps he's just "hoarding" food instinctively to ensure that he never goes hungry. 

What about placing the cat food somewhere that the cat can get but Little Louie cannot? 

I think I remember reading elsewhere that cats eating dog food are worse off because there typically isn't enough taurine in dog food for cats. Supposedly cat food is higher in protein and fat too... I only say supposedly because I don't have cats and some dog foods are pretty high in fat/protein these days, so I don't know.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Yes, I've also heard that eating cat food is not good for dogs and can cause pancreatitis. I don't know how true this is but just to be safe, maybe you could try putting the cat food somewhere that's out of reach for Louie. 

Do you feed on a free feed Louie or do you feed him on a schedule?

If you want to try other types of food, I would recommend Stella & Chewys as others have mentioned - other freeze-dried/dehydrated raw foods like Grandma Lucys, The Honest Kitchen and Addiction might work too.


----------



## Little Louie's Mom (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks! I appreciate all input. I will check out Stella & Chewys. Are there pro's and cons to free feeding?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Cat food is definitely not good for dogs! However, cats can eat dog food---but why not give them something which is best for each one. 
I LOVED the photo of your little Louie---what a doll. I think I must be partial to boys!


----------



## mjformica (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi,

I've had great success with Royal Canin. They design the foods specific to breed. They don't have a "Maltese", but the "Special" is the best choice for the toy breeds. One of mine is an unbelievably finicky eater, but since I swtiched to this, she waits to get fed in the morning, goes straight to the bowl and stands there eating with no prompting or hand feeding.

And--to second someone above--cat food, whether dry or wet, is not at all good for dogs. They like it because of the sugar content.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

It is fortunate the the cat can jump  I would put the cat food higher where he can't get at it. Once he realizes he can't get that food he will eat what you give him when he is hungry enough  For kibble Acana is a popular one, most dogs seem to like it, and also the NOW! small breed is nice as it is teeny teeny clover shaped kibble.

As for free feeding, it kinda of depends on the dog. My Sophie was always free fed, always stayed trim and never had any issues at all with it. It is hard to know how much they are eating though and you can lose track somewhat. Some overeat. Also for training it is more difficult, a schedule makes it a bit easier. My Lola and Penny are now on a schedule as I home cook. Lola did start out free fed, but was gaining a little more than I liked.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Little Louie's Mom said:


> Thanks! I appreciate all input. I will check out Stella & Chewys. Are there pro's and cons to free feeding?


I used to free feed Bonnie (when I fed her kibble), but then she started eating it all at once :HistericalSmiley:so I broke it up to two feedings so she wouldn't get hungry later in the day.

With the S&C, since I moisten it with warm water, I wouldn't leave it down if it isn't eaten right away, it would probably get kind of gross.:thumbsup:


----------

